# Hello to everyone 😊



## Janbrx (Dec 5, 2019)

Me being a newbie, I’m keen to get started. New to the site, that is, been motorhoming since 2010 and camping since 1989


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 5, 2019)

Well hello there! Welcome to the forum. Pull up a chair, sit down & tell us all about yourself & your van.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Co Antrim,give us some of your craic,did i ever tell you about the little people.


----------



## Forresbroons (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## jeanette (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi and welcome I’m sure we’re all listening


----------



## Makzine (Dec 6, 2019)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice to hear that you are with us, Happy Camping


----------



## Steve and Julie (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------

